# Wire frame returned to service



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I think I paid 50 cents for this wire frame at a garage sale. After letting it fully mature in the project box, I broke it out for a tune up today. 








So I stripped the petrified latex off the tips, peeled away the masking tape, and sanded the frame. I liked the sanded look, so I just wiped a couple coats of BLO on and let that dry. 








Then I rolled half an old sock for padding and taped it in place. Then wrapped that with some came vet tape. All that was left was to secure some old flat band in place with a wrap and tuck. 








Shoots like a dream!


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice yard sale find 😲👍


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Garage sales can be great at times .


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great find and great tune up


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sweet little find. Turned out nice! Simplicity at its finest. 👌


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Gotta love garage sales! Well done!

I like that ammo pouch. Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

StringSlap said:


> Gotta love garage sales! Well done!
> 
> I like that ammo pouch. Did you make it or buy it?


That pouch is a hardware store purchase. They thought it was for holding nails.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Awesome 👏 Ray some cool old iron ya found there .
Man wait until I kick off there be slingshot , knifes and homemade pick sets probably free on the Sunday lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

We all need one of those hanging by the porch door to keep the coyotes and the brown shirts out past the end of the driveway!


----------

